# Projectish: It is about darned time.



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

Okay, finally taking my car apart this winter and adding some parts to make it more fun to drive. Catching up on the maintenance, doing the timing chains, all of the coolant stuff, rebuilding the motor and a pile of parts which are being added to make it less reliable. 
My thread on Eurowerks, the local club/forum
http://www.eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=11324
*Plans:*
Rebuilt trans, 02A w/ 02J gears + Peloquin diff
Clutchnet pressure plate and disc
Lightened flywheel
C2 42# injectors and programming
4 inch maf housing/inlet
Walbro inline pump
Short runner intake mani
AWIC on driver side
Relocate battery to trunk
9:1 head spacer
ARP studs and bolts
ATP manifold, ported to turbo of choice
T04S, on center, 4 bolt, .81ar hot side. (swapped to T61 .69 ar hotside after I killed the t04S)
3 inch turbo back exhaust
Tial 38mm, open dump
Zeitronics wideband
Kinetic MBC (worthless)
Rebuild bottom end
New head
+ random engine bay stuff
Deleting A/C
Catch can
moving stuff around
various polished parts
various powdercoating
On with the pictars. I will add more as more parts arive and as i make more progress.

The car
















































The begining.

















Everything disconnected except for the motor mounts. Waiting on the chains for the engine hoist.










Some of the parts I have so far.

rebuilt tranny, 02J gears in 02A case with peloquin.









9:1 headspacer and arp head studs.









A pic of the clutch/flywheel setup. Clutchnet PP and disk, lightened flywheel and a catch can.

























The rest of the fueling setup should be here later this week. Motor will be out of the car soon to be torn down and cleaned up.



_Modified by MALLMAN at 8:51 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*

Woops. Where did it go?










Out of the car.









This is what my 150-somthing thousand mile clutch looked like. Hint. Looks like it would have gone to 250,000 miles. Unbelievable.










AAAnd with the stand bolted up to it with some support from the ole one-eyed Niemer.











_Modified by MALLMAN at 9:23 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*

A lil progress, but mostly cleaning up the work space, throwing stuff away and getting some parts out of the way this weekend.
We got the timing chains off, no broken tensioners or guides. Guides had light grooves in them but nothing bad. Pretty impressive.








Got the passenger side frame rail cleaned pretty well and startd shifting wires a bit and playing with stuff like that.
















Seam sealer and whatnot is coming out this weekend..... should be a ton of fun.










_Modified by MALLMAN at 11:34 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

clean car man


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Beautiful Car, as for the seam sealer, heat gun and patience







Mine took me FOREVER!


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

awesome pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

Thanks guys, should have a little update tomorrow with more parts in the mail and then have some more details on the planned setup once those are in my hands.
My paint guy dropped off an angle grinder for me today, going to wire wheel the seam sealer that i can get to with it, and then heat gun and chisel the rest of it. I have seen people use dry ice to freeze and then break off the sound deadening in the cabin of the car, wonder if that would work on this stuff?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

have you considered the 02J shift tower and shifter? That with the Diselgeek shifter will make your day. I did a full 02J swap with the DG shifter and cannot be happier.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*

I love MN, so much time to work on projects during the winter!








Looks like you have a good start on it, definitely keep up posted

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_have you considered the 02J shift tower and shifter? That with the Diselgeek shifter will make your day. I did a full 02J swap with the DG shifter and cannot be happier.

i have the same setup and it works great. would never switch back to the sloppiness of the 02a shifter cables


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
i have the same setup and it works great. would never switch back to the sloppiness of the 02a shifter cables

That is great to know, I guess I did not even know that people swapped over to the 02j towers... More details on this would be great.
Still use the 02a cables and whatnot?
Nevermind, searched and found this writeup.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344454
Looks like a good thing to do when the car is taken apart. Just a matter of finding the parts for a good price...


_Modified by MALLMAN at 10:09 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*

Another package.
C2 42# software
42# injectors
big ass filter, not in pic
Walbro inline pump
4 inch MAF housing.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

hey dave when do we get cool smileys on eurowerks like this 

















































































































also what would we get if our Mk3s made babies???


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_hey dave when do we get cool smileys on eurowerks like this 

















































































































also what would we get if our Mk3s made babies???










but eurowerks has the humper one!!!
And about the babys, not sure. we might have to get them together this summer and see what happens....









Also ordered my AWIC, heat exchanger and most of the intake and charge plumbing i will need today...










_Modified by MALLMAN at 8:27 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

I am pumped for this!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

Nice car, watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I love MN, so much time to work on projects during the winter!









Dude, you have no idea. High temp of 40 come Monday. Once it gets cold out all you can do is drink, snowboard, and work on car-related projects assuming you have a garage. Which I don't. Suckage. 
It always surprises me to see OEM clutches at 150K+ miles looking good. For how many little piddly things go wrong with our cars, at least VW got the clutch right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know if you need any help Dave.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (magz0r)*

Got a lot of work done again tonight.
Got much of the seam sealer ripped out, removed the old exhaust, got the motor torn down and sent the block off to be rebuilt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cylander walls looked awesome, smooth and had solid cross hatch still.
Forgot my camera, so no pics tonight.
Going to take apart all of the engine bits tomorrow, that are getting powder coated.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Dude, you have no idea. High temp of 40 come Monday. Once it gets cold out all you can do is drink, snowboard, and work on car-related projects assuming you have a garage. Which I don't. Suckage. 


All my family is still up there all over the state, I don't miss the cold that much, I do miss the beer. 
Good looking project so far dude!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

where did you get that catch can ? Project looks pretty sweet.. im anxious for pics


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Got the catch can from a friend, it is a GReddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*

Most of the seam sealer out.








Engine gone to be rebuilt.








Box of stuff to be blasted and powdercoated.








A shot of the back part of my new exhaust. 3 inch downpipe back with a turndown tip.








Scrapped SRI idea. Plenum section and OBD2 throttle body for sale.


----------



## Rys-Rado (Mar 28, 2004)

how much for that plenum and tb? nice car btw


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn, did you say anything on Saturday night about not going with the SRI? What are you going to run instead now?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

still going with an SRI, but probably a different route than planned if the plenum sells. Or if the plenum does not sell, might still have one made. either way. I am just really busy with all of the different aspects of this project, so it mightbe easier for me to just buy one that is finished. nothing else really. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (magz0r)*

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, pssh. 

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, pssshshhshssh.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll be blasting the stuff in a little over 2 hours. Should have a good chunk of them done today, maybe all of it, we'll see when my back starts hurting from leaning over the cabinet.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_I'll be blasting the stuff in a little over 2 hours. Should have a good chunk of them done today, maybe all of it, we'll see when my back starts hurting from leaning over the cabinet.


FRICKIN RAD!!!!!
Thanks dude


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

sick build.. im anxious to see how your gonna recirculate the air with the awic..


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_sick build.. im anxious to see how your gonna recirculate the air with the awic..










Thanks man. The charge piping will be fairly typical in comparison to other vr6 awic setups. Hoping to get it lined up really nicely with some nice polished bits.
Spent the entire weekend working on the engine bay. planning on doing the same thing next weekend in order to get it closer to paint.
Exciting to watch it start to come together. Also hoping to get a bunch of parts in the mail this week.
Ordered the bit to rebuild the bottom end, which is all diassembled right now. going to strip and paint the block next weekend and then it will get machined and reassembled after that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Huge thanks to Tony Mahoney for his amazing amount of help this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahoney (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

you're welcome.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (mahoney)*

SRI arived. dirty, i will post a real pic when it is cleaned up and polished a bit.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

where'd you get ur awic?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

classifieds on here.
It is from frozenboost.com
aka ebay intercooler.....


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Sweet thread so far man. I gave up on my Whoretex build thread







lol. Also got your PM. hit me up soon!!!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

yeah, i am more devoted to my local thread, also in my sig..... but whatever. i could post it in the mk3 forum....... if i wanted people to hate on my wheels and bumpers instead of giving me slight feedback on my progress.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do you have pics of the manifold? I'll check out the eurowerks thread after class


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Do you have pics of the manifold? I'll check out the eurowerks thread after class









Not yet. It is bead blasted right now and I will take some pics this weekend after it gets powdercoated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got a lead on a new GT35r locally, waiting on specifics on it to see if it will really work for me..


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweet.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

ordered my downpipe, exhaust manifold, wastegate and WG dumpe tube today. Should also get the heat exchanger next week as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_classifieds on here.
It is from frozenboost.com
aka ebay intercooler.....

what dimensions is it? and hows the build quality look?
ive came accross that site before and was thinking of piecing together my own kit, seeing as how the SP kit is like 1700$







..


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

honestly, the welds on it are pretty nice and it looks like a nice piece. i will grab the dimensions somtime soon.
Lots of progress today.
Got the block all stripped and painted(WHHHEW! tons of work) and got a big pile of parts that Jesse (DubsMcgee) blasted for me powdercoated (by Mahoney) and they look totally amazing.
I will update with pictures Sunday or Monday night. I cant tell if the pictures really show how good the parts all look, but in person.....








good stuff.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_honestly, the welds on it are pretty nice and it looks like a nice piece. i will grab the dimensions somtime soon.


alright that would be a big help thanx.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahn bruiser (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

looks good dave! i have a feeling yours is going to be done sooner than mine


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn bruiser)*

In a perfect world, i would like to have it close to running or running by christmas, but otherwise, spring for sure.
going to upload some pics from this weekend in a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Alright. Pictars. Mahoney rocks my world. The powder coating is phenominal and I cant even show in the pictures how great they look.
Charge pipe, rewelded and mid smoothing








Some of the parts pre-powdercoating








Mid powder








Pre-bake








freshly powdered
















mmm, shiney.
















block, pre-paint








mid painting.








painted. paint still wet. dried to a semi gloss..










_Modified by MALLMAN at 10:59 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Engine rebuild parts just arived. ARP hardware all the way through, and then the other stuff.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did you start to polish the SRI?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_did you start to polish the SRI? 

nope, Tony just hit the plenum with the DA to get some of the nicks and scuffs out of it so the powder would lay on more smoothly.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

is that the rebuild kit minus the pistons from mjm?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_is that the rebuild kit minus the pistons from mjm?

Exactly.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

^nice. That's what I have planned for mine.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Yeah, pretty good price on it when buying everything together.
It was $450 shipped with the $200 in ARP hardware instead of the stock bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm deciding to watch this, hope you don't mind








Have some beer, I think you know what the cans contain by now....


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

word. I do generally have myself at least several of those....


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I had plenty of it on saturday night. I'm glad you are finally doing it big. pm sent...


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_I'm glad you are finally doing it big. 


MEEE TOOOO!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_ pm sent...


Annnd, replied.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Mmmm hot, that boost pipe I sent you turned out amazing!!!! Looks like that part my friend used mild steel for was replaced, and that is hotness!
I have most of your stuff boxed up again







. One box will consist of your special wastegate with the dump tube and both springs, and then inanother I will try and put in the heat exchanger, downpipe and your mani








Im excited to see this thing come together!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_is that the rebuild kit minus the pistons from mjm?

It is indeed!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gilboyto* »_Mmmm hot, that boost pipe I sent you turned out amazing!!!! Looks like that part my friend used mild steel for was replaced, and that is hotness!
I have most of your stuff boxed up again







. One box will consist of your special wastegate with the dump tube and both springs, and then inanother I will try and put in the heat exchanger, downpipe and your mani








Im excited to see this thing come together!

Yeah, we went ahead and fixed up the charge pipe and made it look presentable.







You gave me a good start though for sure!
I appreciate it, let me know when it ships out.

_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
It is indeed!









And it all looks good, thanks for the quick shipping and solid price on the kit. Could you put somthing like that together for a friend of mine for a 2 liter?

a little update.
I found a BRAND NEW OBD1 head locally, having that rebuilt for me and then that is going on. I will have a nice new tall block going into the bay. I began to test fit the fuel rail onto my SRI tonight and it looks like it will work. going to be a tight fit, but it should clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

question on modding my stock mk3 vr6 fuel rail to fir my SRI.
I cut the tabs off but the fuel return hardline is contacting my plenum and stopping me from getting the right angle on the injectors.
Can I cut the hard line off and run a soft line in its place and mate it up to the soft line on the passenger side of the head?
If so, it will fit.








i am talking about cutting off the round line that is secured to the actual rail and replacing it with a soft fuel line.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

i dont see why not. where would you cut? under the fpr?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

yeah, under the fpr, with enough there that i can get an inch or so of hose onto the hard line and then have the hard line pointing in the direction that the soft line will go so that it doesnt restrict flow?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_
And it all looks good, thanks for the quick shipping and solid price on the kit. Could you put somthing like that together for a friend of mine for a 2 liter?


We certainly stock similar kits for two-point-slows. Have your mate contact us through the site with a detailed list of what he needs and we'll put it together for him. Thanks!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sounds good.
His motor wont be getting started for a few more months. I will email or call you when he is ready to figure it out.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

thats what i would do to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IMO


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

i was thinking that it looks like a legit idea if i am careful with the routing of the soft line and the cut on the hard line is smoothed out so it doesnt flake any bits off or cut the line..


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

exactly


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

VR-tay: the gas station sees ya coming


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (backheld)*

yeah, i think 10+mpg is a good goal after this. haha


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

sup trick. you so hood.


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

Another MN Build, Subscribed and in till she's done.
BTW love the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*

thanks man, should be some quick cars running around these parts next summer!


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

i know sh*t will be crazy, i will be holding it down like 2 miles back my little 8v bunny...


_Modified by LifeStylz at 10:35 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_Sounds good.
His motor wont be getting started for a few more months. I will email or call you when he is ready to figure it out.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. Take your time. We'll have those items in stock when you guys are ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No problem. Take your time. We'll have those items in stock when you guys are ready to pull the trigger.

My trigger has been pulled. When he is ready, we will contact you.


_Modified by MALLMAN at 10:42 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

oooooooooh geeeeod.







hahaha
fyi my best mileage was 26mpg all freeway and an average of maybe 22mpg while driving around before I had the 3.94 in the trans.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_oooooooooh geeeeod.







hahaha
fyi my best mileage was 26mpg all freeway and an average of maybe 22mpg while driving around before I had the 3.94 in the trans.









Yeah woops, i was a bit drunk last night.
22mpg isnt bad at all! Thats about what my A4 gets anyways, so I can handle that.
Did you compute that or was that a reading from the little display? I guess those are super inaccurate when you mod go FI.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I computed that.
If you have 42# injectors the display is off by a multiple of 2.2


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

oh rad, i didnt know that there was a method to why it is off.

Also, where do you guys run your EGT probes? is it safe to drill and tap an ATP cone manifold? also, do VW people worry about the probe breaking off and detroying the turbo at all?


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_oh rad, i didnt know that there was a method to why it is off.

Also, where do you guys run your EGT probes? is it safe to drill and tap an ATP cone manifold? also, do VW people worry about the probe breaking off and detroying the turbo at all?

I would say drill and tap after the turbo just to be safe. I don't think you would see that much of a difference from before and after (correct me if i am wrong). Look at the Diesel guys they are all after the turbo drilled and tapped on the DP.
Correct me if i am wrong but TM.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LifeStylz)*

VDO or 42DD says that there will be about a 2-300* difference if you put it right after the turbo...


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

Holy crap







Well i stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LifeStylz)*

yeah, there isa difference, but tf you know what it is, then you just add that to whatever your gauge is reading i suppose.


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

I was following your thread on the mk3 forums, but I think I will just follow it on here from now on.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMLOL)*

haha yeah, this forum is generally more informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

lookin good bro.. 
you ever get those dimensions


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

After I saw this last night i looked for a tape and couldnt find one. i will measure it when i can find one around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Got the fuel rail moddified to fit my SRI. Just need to pick up some fuel soft lines to replace the hardline i had to cut off. then that is ready to go.
Might paint or powder the rail though since it looks a little weak in contrast to the SRI.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

What colour are you going to do your motor bay?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*

silver arrow. it will be body color.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_Got the fuel rail moddified to fit my SRI. Just need to pick up some fuel soft lines to replace the hardline i had to cut off. then that is ready to go.


Make sure you flare the rail where the rubber line will attach. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Make sure you flare the rail where the rubber line will attach. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

word.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_
word.









Yes indeedy. I found a barbed fitting last night that i can use to attach the existing soft line to the new piece, so that should all work out just fine.
Should get my chains and stuff in the mail today.
Also heard back about the engine. Bottom end is almost finished, pistons just need to go in or somthing. New parts for the head should be here this week, so i might have that all back by this weekend or next.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

I just got my flywheel/pressure plate bolts, clutch guide, another rear main seal and some other thing in the mail.
lol. Does anyone know what the thing on top of the rear main seal is


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_I just got my flywheel/pressure plate bolts, clutch guide, another rear main seal and some other thing in the mail.
lol. Does anyone know what the thing on top of the rear main seal is









Release bearing guide with a transmission output shaft seal


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Release bearing guide with a transmission output shaft seal

What does it do or where does it go? haha i feel like i didnt see it when i took my transmission out.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it should bolt up to the bell housing for the throwout bearing to slide on.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

sweet, i will look tonight


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

Here is some of what we have been up to.
Got the drivers side frame rail smoothed out and going to do the passenger side this weekend or next. Then shoot the bay in primer and leave it like that until we test fit the motor and get all of the intercooler placement and placement of other items figured out. Then the motor will come out and we will shoot the bay.
The motor should be done next week and I will start assembling that as soon as i get it back. I have also been working on polishing the other bits that have not been powder coated.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_









that's kick-ass show. 
nice project you've got going.


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm liking your illustration style


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Projectish: It is about darned time. (inivid)*

wastegate and dumptube came. yay


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

and an empty wallet for comparison.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_and an empty wallet for comparison.


Yup. I took all of my receipts out of it so it looks pretty sad now. haha. That and because all of my money is gone.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha, the money being gone was what I was getting at...


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JUSADUB)*

What do people think?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4081292
For $350
Or pony up for a new TO4S, which will support my 400whp goal more easily? The new to4s will be over twice as much, but new from the factory and i KNOW they will do over 400whp. Or rather, I have HEARD that they will.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That will get you there. Even my turbo would have easily.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_That will get you there. Even my turbo would have easily.


GRRRRRRR!!! I am hearing two different things from everyone. Of course, Gabe is the only one with experience, the others are just talking with post counts.
I might pony up the cash and go with a new turbine just for the piece of mind and whatnot. I am in the middle of another wierd ass vortex deal right now, so it might be good to buy that part new?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

Nice project. Isnt it alot off fun? hehe...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

A new turbo would definitely be nice as who knows the quality of that rebuild. It is really up to you....


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Nice project. Isnt it alot off fun? hehe...

Lol, yeah. fun. Thats it. I have actually been having a great time doing all of it but its a lot of friggin work to do things right.

_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_A new turbo would definitely be nice as who knows the quality of that rebuild. It is really up to you....


Done. Going with a new T04S when my manifold and downpipe get here.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yummy


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_What do people think?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4081292
For $350
Or pony up for a new TO4S, which will support my 400whp goal more easily? The new to4s will be over twice as much, but new from the factory and i KNOW they will do over 400whp. Or rather, I have HEARD that they will.









IMO I would get something with a tangential exhaust housing wheather you go new or used.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
IMO I would get something with a tangential exhaust housing wheather you go new or used. 


I already have an ATP clone manifold and atp downpipe on the way, which, to my knowledge only works with on center turbos?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

A little progress.
Polished a couple pieces. Tensioner isn't quite done, metal wasnt flat enough for me, so i sanded it again, needs to be buffed out now.








Got my heat exchanger, manifold and downpipe (tapped for wideband) in the mail today.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Hawt!!!!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_

I already have an ATP clone manifold and atp downpipe on the way, which, to my knowledge only works with on center turbos?

Not sure, maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

giddy


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (toftii96glx-jr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toftii96glx-jr* »_giddy

x2
Ordered my turbo tonight.
T04S. On center, 4 bolt .81 ar exhaust housing, .70 ar anti-surge compressor housing.
YAY!


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Kung Fu Rocks!!!! Good Job Grass Hopper!!!


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

oh my jesus thats a huge turbo!!!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

My Optima red top just came in the mail.
Off to the shop to work on some little bits. Alternator, part of the coilpack, fuel rail and the 4 inch maf housing.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

Battery.








Some fuel.








Taped up. Kinda. The paper was like cardboard, so dont mind how it looks, clapped out brown paper bag isht.








Mahoney mixin' up some primah.








DTF.








Gettin' laid.
























Tony's hand, expressing himself.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Heh, nice...lookin' good Dave. Sounds like the Silver Bullet did the trick last night.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Heh, nice...lookin' good Dave. Sounds like the Silver Bullet did the trick last night. 


Yeah, the fat cat, silver bullet and the 24 oz can of Jaguar I drank did me in pretty good. Did I call you?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

just watched Fargo last nite, reminded me of this thread in a weird way.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_just watched Fargo last nite, reminded me of this thread in a weird way.









Bahaha. "So I assume that is your accomplice in the wood chipper there, eh?"


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

nice build man! love the car and the progress you're making on it. i would love to do a Mk3 like this someday. cant wait to see it at some shows next summer. keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lovinthebluebunny (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (D Brown)*

Nice Dave. We'oll have to go get some tacos soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

This is officially a sick build.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my lungs sting.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_my lungs sting.


Lol. Mine too.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_my lungs sting.

c'mon, nothing wrong with breathing in a little paint.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.hulu.com/watch/1766...st-i1


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_http://www.hulu.com/watch/1766...st-i1

Well played, sir.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

Got my turbo in the mail today!
Thanks to Clay at CTS Turbo for a nice price and super quick ordering, shipping and being overall really helpful.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sweet dude, now finish painting so we can go fast. 
how close is your downpipe going to get to the wastegate? it looks really close in the pictures.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

downpipe clears the gate by a lot. the clearance on the dumptube and the turbo is much closer.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
vortex tested, vortexpert approved


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looking good!!!


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

like woah. that think could kill cats fer sher.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lovinthebluebunny (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_like woah. that think could kill cats fer sher.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed. Looks good Dave.


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lovinthebluebunny)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (beacom)*

Looking sick! Can't wait to see everything re-assembled and rollin'


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_Looking sick! Can't wait to see everything re-assembled and rollin'









Thanks! I got a look at the motor this afternoon. Getting the last seals and pulleys on tomorrow and going through the head. should the motor back in my hands after that.


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

so impressive!! keep it up Dave


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Thatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thatcher* »_so impressive!! keep it up Dave










Lol, thanks keetah.

Here is what I did today. Got the motor back last night but got held up because I need a rear cam gear for the new head... Grrr.
At the begining. Got the arp bolts all installed.








And then as i left it at the end of the night, head installed and torqued down, lower chain mocked up/installed, oil filter housing installed (senders will be removed and painted before final install), alt. bracket installed and then afterwards, i also put the tensioner pulley on. Valve cover is just resting on top, sitting on top of my cam lock setup so it wont go on the studs.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Hella custom.


----------



## lovinthebluebunny (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Damn that thing is sexy Dave!


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (lovinthebluebunny)*

Standing water on the garage floor this morning.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_Standing water on the garage floor this morning.










Wow, that is impressive. Hard to believe that the garage stayed that warm with this weather!
Thanks again for everything, man!
And thanks for the comments. Going to try to find a rear cam gear today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

what turbo did you end up with? Looks like mine minus the V band.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_what turbo did you end up with? Looks like mine minus the V band.


It is a t04S, .70, antisurge compressor housing and .81 ar hot side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Lookin good Dave!
Can't wait till Eurowerks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Lookin good Dave!
Can't wait till Eurowerks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks dude, I am thinking that eurowerks should be a fun weekend. Also contemplating taking the car to more events this year if it runs nice enough for long journeys.


----------



## ebutz07 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

HOTTTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (ebutz07)*

picked up my exhaust today from having the cat cut out and the test pipe welded in. should be good to go on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_

Thanks dude, I am thinking that eurowerks should be a fun weekend. Also contemplating taking the car to more events this year if it runs nice enough for long journeys.










You can always join Mike or Rob, they're the only ones that drive from Minnesota. (waterfest/h2o)


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
You can always join Mike or Rob, they're the only ones that drive from Minnesota. (waterfest/h2o)

Yeah, if I take the time from whatever job I have at the time, it would be to take my car for the journey.
Also know of another local or two that may be making the trip as well, so that would be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MALLMAN at 7:32 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_
Yeah, if I take the time from whatever job I have at the time, it would be to take my car for the journey.
Also know of another local or two that may be making the trip as well, so that would be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MALLMAN at 7:32 PM 1-20-2009_

of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Swerd.
Getting excited for the next couple sets up updates when they come. Need to have a few more parts powdered and then Some sweet stuff will come together very quickly.


----------



## jigga4dubz (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Lookin fresh dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see it finished in the spring when I get back from Cali


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

looks sick bro.... doing an amazing job... watching this


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo4Life)*

Wow, man looking great! Excited to see it come together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Here is a bit of progress and more pictures. Did some more powder coating yesterday and i will do more assembly tomorrow.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Your bay is going to be like a black hole.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

What do you plan on coating the hotside and manifold with?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_What do you plan on coating the hotside and manifold with?

Nothing yet. I would consider a ceramic coat on it but I think I might leave it for now because I do not know a local ceramic coating place as of yet....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_
Nothing yet. I would consider a ceramic coat on it but I think I might leave it for now because I do not know a local ceramic coating place as of yet....

use techlines turbo-x. you just spray it on, then you bake it. works substantially better than the typical ceramic coatings.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks sick Dave!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
use techlines turbo-x. you just spray it on, then you bake it. works substantially better than the typical ceramic coatings.


Nice, thanks for the tip. I was thinking about trying out the flameproof stuff from whatever company is selling it, says it is good to 2000* and would probably work pretty well.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Got more of the motor assembled today. I will get better pics of my progress next time i work on it. The black doesnt catch a flash very well.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

your not supposed to use a flash with digital chick








AWIC i assume?
Is that just a polished OBDII throttle body?
nice motor senor.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (backheld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_your not supposed to use a flash with digital chick









I know, I know. I will do better next time. Pretty disappointed in myself.









_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_AWIC i assume?

Yup.

_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_Is that just a polished OBDII throttle body?

Yup. 

_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_nice motor senor.

Thanks bud, it looks better than these pics show. Once the manifold is sorted out and that and the hot side are coated it should look a lot more 'finished'


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

im lazy to look, what short runner is that?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_im lazy to look, what short runner is that?

Its a custom job. It will probably be easier to tell in a real picture where it isnt all bleeding together.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

oh alright, so far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Looks good


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Looks good









looks damnn good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
looks damnn good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Better pictures. Fuel rail is on as well.



































































_Modified by MALLMAN at 9:34 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Much better.
Is that a coating on the intake manifold and valve cover or just painted black?
What about the cold side of the turbo?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Much better.
Is that a coating on the intake manifold and valve cover or just painted black?
What about the cold side of the turbo?


All three are a gloss black powder coat. The exhaust manifold and hot side will need a coating of some sort soon after mocking them up. Planning on switching up the exhaust manifold, so that will solve that issue.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Looking really good man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_

All three are a gloss black powder coat. The exhaust manifold and hot side will need a coating of some sort soon after mocking them up. Planning on switching up the exhaust manifold, so that will solve that issue.

Nice Dave, looks real good, the black and silver in the bay will look killer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

pretty bird, pretty birrrrd


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Got the motor test fitted this evening. Starter still needs to be finished but we will be able to get the intercooler placement all figured out and get the mounts welded in before paint. Then the motor comes out to spray the bay and then it goes back in.....








As you can see, the compressor housing it touching the firewall, so that will ahve to get hammered back a ways.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Eh...looks alright, i guess.









Nice work Dave. Cant wait to see it finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (D Brown)*

3 days? 3 days and no update...

get to it.


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Dave:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












































More pic's


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

wow, love the paint. intake mani looks BAD ASS can't wait to hear this thing!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*

I really like what is going on here. Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_I really like what is going on here. Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

Thanks guys!
Been really busy with work lately so I havnt posted any pictures.
Have the motor back out of the car, got the oilpan tapped and installed, got all of the oil lines routed and installed, intercooler brackets are all made, 4 inch maf housing is welded to 2 feet of 4 inch aluminum pipe for part of my intake setup.
Ordered a 4 inch diameter aluminum 90* bend, Bosch cobra/lightning AWIC water pump, AWIC reservoir, black Garrett turbo blanket (From INA), real ATP exhaust manifold and a billet coolant reservoir.

Should have a fun week of getting parts in the mail coming up here soon!
Next purchase might be the axles. Not a whole ton of stuff left to purchase. 
I guess I still need to figure out my coilpack situation also.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

attention to detail and doing it right is the best way to go.
good job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ditch the coilpack. Spend the money on MSD - trust me


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Ditch the coilpack. Spend the money on MSD - trust me

Planning on it. it is cheaper than buying a new coilpack anyways!
MSD $150
Gruven bracket $75

Stock coil is like 250 or so, isnt it?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Yea exactly. 
I bought and crimped my own wires but the wires from fourseasons is pretty good deal and has stock ends on it.
I'd like to redo mine with black wires and black coil towers, but the red isn't too bad.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

can you get black MSDs or do you have to use the GM ones? i would love to not have the red ones in my bay at this point.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_can you get black MSDs or do you have to use the GM ones? i would love to not have the red ones in my bay at this point.

Unfortunately I don't think you can. I also had to go for the red ones...
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (d-bot)*

Thanks for the link. That is a pretty good price on them. I will be ordering them in the nearish future.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Got my intercooler water pump, i cant believe how big the thing is! i figured it was a more reliable version of the secondary water pump, but it is like 3 times the size of one of those. reference, it is next to a 4 inch pipe.








also pictured, coolant res. and intercooler res.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

^ that thing is a beast, especially when you compare it to the size of the bed its on. Build looks great, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_ that thing is a beast.

that's what she said. and i totally agree. titties


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (toftii96glx-jr)*

A couple more parts.
Turbo blanket, turn 2 crank pulley and leather door cards. Axles should arrive tomorrow and I am still waiting on the new exhaust manifold and the 4" aluminum 90* bend that I ordered like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

You forgot to add your new Minnesota Fishing Guide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That isn't new. Looks like the sandpaper is though.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

What axles you go with?
That blanket looks top notch


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_What axles you go with?
That blanket looks top notch

Yeah, the blanket should do the trick. I think that I am going to skip coating the hotside since the blanket appears as though it is going to cover the entire thing very nicely.
I went with the Driveshaftshop stage 3, 500 hp deals. They seem to be pretty legit and come with the larger splined hubs and whatnot.
I got my ATP2 exhaust manifold in the mail today. Going to see what i can do with blasting and painting it soon and then make a heatshield for it i think. or buy the stupid ATP one since it is all done and not too expensive.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

You need more ****ty beer in the pics. I may buy a Grain Belt light for my bar to represent. Hollarrr.
Good work. Let me know if you guys end up spraying the bay this weekend, I'd be game for checking that **** out for a second.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

Might be nice to have you stop out and take a look. I will let you know!


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

I'll bless your car with my magic Bulldog touch. Apparently Keystone Light tallboys help too. Just sayin'. 
Definitely let me know if you guys are spraying your bay this weekend, I'd love to see that. Hit me up if you guys are doing work tomorrow evening. Saturday is kind of a crapshoot and I'll be up in Plymouth probably, but I still want to see your progress. And get some Sonic slushies.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

I am planning on being there tomorrow night, getting stuff closer for paint on saturday. Give me a call when you are done with work and i will let you know when i will be there. i could pick you up if you wanted.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

Why HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Keystone Light tallboys

This makes my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif pitter patter


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_
This makes my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif pitter patter


Mine too. 
I say I pick Ian up and we swing by Mums and buy all of their keystone.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

whats the difference between your old manifold and the new one?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_whats the difference between your old manifold and the new one?


hardly anything.
The new one is real atp and the old one was an ebay knock off. The ports on the ebay one are a bit different than the atp, and i just wanted to make sure to have it be as ideal as possible since i dont want to swap it once it is on the car. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Sealer on
































Laying color or clear
























Painted








ATP manifold VS EBAY clone








Ported to t4 Vs, not ported.


































































_Modified by MALLMAN at 7:10 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Thats purdy.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

The ATP clone manifold is rumored to be the ATP manifold.I wonder how true it is looking @ those images...
I LIKE HOW MUCH!?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_The ATP clone manifold is rumored to be the ATP manifold.I wonder how true it is looking @ those images...
I LIKE HOW MUCH!?


Honestly, if the ports were not shaped differently, I would say that they were the same thing. However, the squareish ports on the ebay one makes me think they are actually different.
However, everything else on them appears to be exactly the same.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

damn dave everythings starting to come together.....
that bay is so clean 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_damn dave everythings starting to come together.....
that bay is so clean 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!

Thanks dude, it was exciting to get this stuff done this weekend.
Axles should be here tomorrow and next weekend i might put the motor in.
Should be getting close.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (backheld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


Mmmmm


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Axles came.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

I thought the stage 3 had the tripod joints on the inners?
Cotterpins on the outside?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (backheld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backheld* »_I thought the stage 3 had the tripod joints on the inners?
Cotterpins on the outside?

Never had them before, so I don't know. Does it look like they sent me the wrong ones?



_Modified by MALLMAN at 9:36 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

bedtime.

holy baller axles dave. sheesh.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

It's the level 5 kit that you have to swap out the the trans flanges, my bad.
http://www.driveshaftshop.com/pdetail.php?pid=201


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Updates?







Cmon


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Updates?







Cmon


Been super busy with work.
last weekend I got the wiring pretty much set up in the engine bay to accomadate the installation of the motor.
Hubs and spindles are at SCI Performance, getting new bearings pressed in, the new hubs in those and the wheel studs knocked in.
This weekend, the axles will go in, the motor will go in and stuff will begin to get connected.
ordered a red 4 inch 90* silicone bend for the intake because i cant find the right one in black and nothing else i have found is narrow enough to fit. oh well, i will figure it out in time i suppose. want it running asap.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

siliconeintakes.com? Try them?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice build! keep it up


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_siliconeintakes.com? Try them?


Yeah, I know about them, they are the same company as frozenboost.com and they do not appear to have a narrow 90* bend, only the wide angle that i got from atp even though i ordered a narrow. ****ing atp.


----------



## Live Fast (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Dave, long time no talk how's it going man? & your project is coming along nicely, I'm excited to see the end result http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr_allahyar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_allahyar* »_Dave, long time no talk how's it going man? & your project is coming along nicely, I'm excited to see the end result http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah, it has been a while! Obviously been really busy with the car but it is starting to take shape.
I plan to have a good update next weekend. As for now.......
This weekend we got the motor installed, DSS stage 3 axles are all hooked up and whatnot, car is on all 4 wheels again.
Got the downpipe hooked up, 02 sensor and wideband sensors in, started installing the wiseband in the car.
Made my 4 inch cold air intake and now i need to polish it this week.
Lots of other things, various wiring stuff separated and kinda hidden and whatnot.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Engine in, on 4 wheels. No more pics until it runs.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

lookin good dave!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

wow, great work dave!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I think your one of the first to throw the motor back in this year!!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_wow, great work dave!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I think your one of the first to throw the motor back in this year!!

I think I am too. You cats should catch up pretty quick with the warm weather coming on though.
Hoping to get her turned over this weekend but there is still a lot of small stuff ahead of us before that happens. Oh well, should be fun.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

good progess, haven't checked this in a while http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Looks good. I hope the pipe turned out alright for you. 
BTW how much for the mini bike?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (ChadSCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadSCI* »_Looks good. I hope the pipe turned out alright for you. 


Thanks a bunch for doing that on short notice. it actually worked out perfectly and we got the car started last night around midnight.








Mountain Dew will arive this week.








idled well and good throttle response right away. i will have the front end on and whatnot for this weekend and get some miles on it.

_Quote, originally posted by *ChadSCI* »_BTW how much for the mini bike?









Doubt it is for sale, it is the garage owners bike.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

sorry I didn't get a hold of you this week, never put your number into my phone


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_sorry I didn't get a hold of you this week, never put your number into my phone









its no thang. we were busy busy, but it was a fun weekend!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

looking good... interested to see some numbers hopefully pretty soon...


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*

I think the dyno day is April 18th or something like that. Hope to have it well broken in and have the boost turned up a bit by then.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it running!!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

Me tooo.
Going to get the front end on the car this weekend and get it on the road, so i will have some more videos of better quality, as long as it all goes smoothly and the car actually works!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Nice Work Dave!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Questions:
1. Is the intake air temp sensor that goes in the intake manifold on an obd2 vr6 necessary with the c2 software?
2. Is there any was to disable the coolant level sensor? A jumper of sorts on the plug?
3. BKR7E gapped at .023 right now. fired up nicely, but is this indeed what people recommend for this type of setup?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_Questions:
2. Is there any was to disable the coolant level sensor? A jumper of sorts on the plug?


I believe you can put a resistor in line there, can't remember the exact size right now b/c I chose just to live with the light. But I know it isn't hard to find.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

congrats Dave!! always wanted a turbo VR.








i had to settle for the blower.








waiting for action vids.








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I would leave the IAT sensor in there as long as you don't want a cel.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_congrats Dave!! always wanted a turbo VR.








i had to settle for the blower.








waiting for action vids.








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















Thanks dude, here are some crappy videos. the camera would not pick up the sound fo the car, so you cannot tell just how loud it actually is. She screams.
oh, and these vids are on 7 pounds......


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_I would leave the IAT sensor in there as long as you don't want a cel.

i have it plugged in, just need to tap a hole for it this weekend.



No local traffic laws were broken in the filming of these clips and there is also no racing in either of them, as they were filmed on a private road near my house.


_Modified by MALLMAN at 12:33 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Vids aren't working for me







Can't wait to see it in person this summer!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

lol, they dont work for me either.
hold on 

edit. they should work now


_Modified by MALLMAN at 12:33 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yep they work now. Looks good. When is the boost getting turned up?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

going to dyno it on the 18th on 7lbs.
after that, i am waiting for it to warm up outside and to get stickier tires before i turn it up. right now i have wheelpin through 3rd gear with the lsd and everything, so no reason to go higher till i can put it down......


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Good ish!


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Hell to the yes, she's gonna be ritz man.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Audi90sportQ)*

Hi dave, I'm excited for the dyno day.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Hi John.
Me too.
I am excited for friday, so I can drive it more! It is back on wheel dollies for the week since i dont have a hatch and there is more work to be done on it to get it closer to correct, so no weekday miles yet.
On Sunday, I figured out that we had the coolant return line hooked up to the wrong bung on the expansion tank, so i need a fitting to change that up, and then my cooling should be all worked out.
Then I need to change the oil, put the rest of the lights on my front end, maybe bleed the brakes some more, tap the manifold for the air temp sensor, wire up my amp, do some plastic welding on my grill i am making and hopefully help tony out with the hatch!








That was my to do list. p.s.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_No local traffic laws were broken in the filming of these clips and there is also no racing in either of them, as they were filmed on a private road near my house.

I LOLd








good work


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Planning to dyno on saturday. Supposed to rain though, so hopefully the rollers wont be too wet to get a real reading.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Crap, forgot about the dyno day. What time are you going? There looks to be a pretty good lineup, although who knows who will bail come Saturday. 30% chance according to Wunderground.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

30% ain't bad. as long as it isnt spping wet out there!
I am 3rd or 4th on the list, so i think i need to be there at the begining, which looks to be around 10am?


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

get some vid for me davey


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

hit the rollers yesterday and did 304 whp, 270 wtq on 7 psi.
Looks to be a fairly efficient setup. I will upload a video in the next couple of days.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

1st dyno run. 7 psi.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Great #s


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

awesome great build i followed for a while... hope you enjoy it....


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that curve is photoshopped, I can tell by the pixels. videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_ that curve is photoshopped, I can tell by the pixels. videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_









haha. you caught me.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MALLMAN)*

sorry I wasn't out for the dyno day, was a little tied up. I heard though your car ran nice. And for 7lbs, numbers do look nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv


_Modified by MALLMAN at 9:48 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Mocked up. Lips are not refinished yet. Just stripped.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the last two are toes!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

haha nice.
See you in milwaukee!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

nicee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (beacom)*

turn up the boost please.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_turn up the boost please. 

I know, i know.
I am at 12 psi right now. going to bump it up a bit more and get on the rollers again in the next month or so and see what she can do.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice lips - funny I recall months ago you were actually interested in my slants at the time.
What size are those?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Nice lips - funny I recall months ago you were actually interested in my slants at the time.
What size are those?

these are 2 inch lips on my rears, i wanted your 2.5s if i recall correctly. oh well.
need to get the lips sent out quick here to get them redone...


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*



































_Modified by MALLMAN at 11:52 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks great! Is that a ziptie holding your grill on?








What seats are those from?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

yeah, my vento grill is still at the 'bodyshop', so i have a broken spare on there covering my radiator and it has no tabs!
the seats are recovered mk2 power recaros.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*

Looks good man! How much boost you running now?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

At 12 psi right now. going to bump it up again soon once i get the summer tires on and see what the traction is like with them on....
picked up my lips from the polisher today. they still need some love from me but they look pretty damn good overall.
Also, broke my fron motor mount bolt in half last weekend and got to swap that out in a buddies driveway.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i saw your car at that g2g on the weekend. the turbo and seats make me jealous, and i heard about that motormount breaking on the way down.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (violentaesthete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *violentaesthete* »_i saw your car at that g2g on the weekend. the turbo and seats make me jealous, and i heard about that motormount breaking on the way down.

thanks!
The motor mount was kinda funny, it was nice to have the fix only take an hour or so and $1, cant complain about that.


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice project


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

front wheel mocked up, not sealed and the lip still has some compound on it but you get the idear.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gurl, you got sum puuuuuuurdy lips.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

Looks really good man!
Do Work!!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Wheels are looking nice!


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*

Dude we gota get some pics togather at eurowerks


----------

